# Uploading evidence - online 820 partner visa



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

My partner and I have lodged our online partner visa and are now in the midst of attaching evidence. I am becoming a little frustrated with the list that they have provided. I would have thought they would make things quite easy for themselves by having an area to upload financial evidence, an area to upload social evidence etc given they ask for proof of 4 different relationship aspects. Instead we have multiple areas where someone could upload information twice as it covers two areas (depending on interpretation). 

We have a evidence of relationship heading, a couple are living together heading, a length of de facto relationship heading, the nature of household heading and nature of commitment heading. 

I'd love to get peoples opinions on where they:

1. Uploaded social evidence? Perhaps the evidence of relationship heading, although when I click on the further info button in this it suggests marriage certificate and family book??

2. They ask for evidence of living together. I was going to put our lease in there etc. Should I put our bank statements in there too? Or can I just put that in the nature of couples household evidence.

3. It asks for a photo of the applicant that isn't a passport photo. What is this for? Can I leave this?

I tried to open the attachment checklist guidance but I get an error page no matter what computer or browser I open it on.

I don't want to have to upload the same evidence in two different areas and at the same time I don't want the CO to not put two and two together and see that although I might not have attached the bank statements in the couple living together section they are in the nature of household section.

Also, does anyone know if there is a limit to the amount of documents we can load? I can see there is a file size limit but that's it.

Any help would be much appreciate because my partner and I have different opinions of where things should be loaded and if we should have to load them twice, which makes me think the CO might have a different opinion haha!

Also, I thought about uploading the online visa checklist that they send to the forum. Just so that others can see how they request evidence to be uploaded. This would have been helpful to me before I applied so if anyone would like to see this let me know and I'll do a post


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't think it really matters under which category you upload your evidence as the entire application is assessed as whole. We uploaded evidence where we thought it fit best and we tried to balance each section so that we felt we had fulfilled all the criteria. 

The photo other than passport photo is where you upload photographic evidence of yourself and your partner - preferably with other people and in different places. 

We put the joint bank account information under Nature of Household and we used correspondence addressed to both of us, bills addressed to both of us and individually etc as proof of living together - your lease will be great evidence there. 

Social evidence we put under evidence of relationship as it is evidence that we are seen as a couple socially, therefore evidence that we are a couple. 

It can be a bit tricky sometimes, but I really don't think there is one specific way to go about it. You will find that for each section a lot of the suggested evidence overlaps and is listed under more than one section so it's not going to matter too much which section has which evidence. I definitely would not upload evidence twice as I believe that having our CO trawl through extensive evidence in triplicate will just piss them off. 

COs aren't idiots and I doubt very much they are going to be unable to see a joint bank account just because it's in a different section to where they would put it. If the evidence is there, I wouldn't worry as it will be assessed....i would make an effort to put evidence under appropriate headings, but don't sweat it too much...worry more about having as much evidence as possible.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Star Hunter 

I completely understand that evidence can overlap - but you would think they would keep the headings to the same format that they ask for the evidence to be in - eg upload financial evidence here, upload social evidence here. That would be a lot clearer and easier for the CO you would think. For example when I click on the question mark next to the heading "Photograph - other" is specifically says "Please provide a recent photograph of the visa applicant (other than a passport photograph)." That to me does not mean I upload our photos (with family, friends, together) in this section. To me that's specifically asking for a photo - of the applicant only- that isn't a passport photo. So I would have uploaded all my photos and social evidence in "Evidence of Relationship - de facto".

Or is this detailed info included in the check-list that I'm unable to open?

Anyway, thanks again for your help. I'll just upload it where I *think* it should go.


----------



## ukpond (Dec 21, 2014)

Engaus;335913
Also said:


> Hi engaus,
> 
> This info for the online visa checklist would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## liamturbett (Dec 7, 2014)

I agree with you regarding the uploading of evidence, I feel as though they do not make it simple and if anything it just adds to your confusion and makes you doubt that you have enough evidence!

Really frustrating!!!I uploaded my passport twice because I misunderstood


----------

